# diminutive for "диск"



## Setwale_Charm

Hi!
Is there any way of creating a diminutive form of this word? I think I heard somebody say that and it sounded pretty weird to me but it did not register beyond the fact, in other words, I cannot remember what it was.


----------



## Crescent

Hello there, Setwale Charm! 
I believe what you're looking for is: СиДи Ром.   

EDIT: Oh, no! wait! Sorry, you said "diminutive". Erm, okay in that case; дискетка. No? I wouldn't have said it was weird at all.. Perhaps you were thinking of a different one, though.


----------



## Anatoli

Setwale_Charm said:


> Hi!
> Is there any way of creating a diminutive form of this word? I think I heard somebody say that and it sounded pretty weird to me but it did not register beyond the fact, in other words, I cannot remember what it was.


No-one uses diminutive for "диск", if I had to make one up, it would sound weird - "дискик"  Don't use it. It has no bad meaning but doesn't sound good.


----------



## papillon

I think дисчок sounds a lot better.

But don't use it either...


----------



## übermönch

Setwale_Charm said:


> Hi!
> Is there any way of creating a diminutive form of this word? I think I heard somebody say that and it sounded pretty weird to me but it did not register beyond the fact, in other words, I cannot remember what it was.


I cannot imagine a proper diminutive for 'disk', however there very well are ones widely used for CDs- Sidish-(-ka -ochka etc.) and disquettes- Disket-(-ka -ochka etc.)... are you sure it was just a 'disk'? If it was, I'm, too, quite intrigued about it.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Could there never be anything like "дискочек", "дисочек"?


----------



## Trina

Setwale_Charm said:


> Could there never be anything like "дискочек", "дисочек"?


the only thing that sounds similar to me is ...   
дискотек
   (but I'm sure that's not what you're after)


----------



## Etcetera

Trina said:


> the only thing that sounds similar to me is ...
> дискотек
> (but I'm sure that's not what you're after)


Дискотека is the Russian for disco, dancing party. 

I've never heard any diminutives for диск. This word itself is short enough.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The typical female inclination for calling all end every tender names is definitely not your strong side, Etcetera


----------



## Etcetera

No, it is not.


----------



## Trina

Etcetera said:


> Дискотека is the Russian for disco, dancing party.


Yes, I knew Дискотек*а* was similar to the English word  discotheque
but I couldn't find Дискотек in my dictionary but found it used a lot when I googled.
http://www.google.com.au/search?hs=...ial_s&q=дискоТек+definition&btnG=Search&meta=

My Russian has almost disappeared but I keep following this forum hoping that I might get some of it back through osmosis. Yes, dream on, I know...


----------



## papillon

Trina said:


> ...My Russian has almost disappeared but I keep following this forum hoping that I might get some of it back through osmosis...




I'll start the infusion with a bit of grammar: *дискотек* not a new word but genitive plural of дислотека (roughly equivalent to _of discotecs), _so when you google and find

...завсегдатаи ночных клубов и *дискотек*...
now you know where they actually go.


----------



## cyanista

Setwale_Charm said:


> Hi!
> Is there any way of creating a diminutive form of this word? I think I heard somebody say that and it sounded pretty weird to me but it did not register beyond the fact, in other words, I cannot remember what it was.



I've got a brand new theory for ya. Perhaps it wasn't a tender name but rather a "cool" slang word? I could imagine someone calling it "дисюк "or "дисак". Or сидюк for that part. Not that I ever heard it but I wouldn't have problems recognizing it in certain contexts: Ты чё, зажал сидюк, да? Не, дисак не катит, в натуре. etc.


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> Not that I ever heard it but I wouldn't have problems recognizing it in certain contexts: Ты чё, зажал сидюк, да? Не, дисак не катит, в натуре. etc.


Oh, I certainly would!! (have trouble recognising it, I meant ) I have never heard of any such thing...and if I did (or when I did, read your post, that is) the first thought that came to be was of some kind of big, smelly fish... Сидюк..   I don't know why! 
Ну а вообще-то, очень забавная идея!


----------



## Etcetera

Сидюк is used quite frequently, it's a rather typical diminutive for CD. 
But дисак sounds very, very odd to me.


----------



## karuna

Setwale_Charm said:


> Could there never be anything like "дискочек", "дисочек"?



"дисочек" should be ok in female speach.


----------



## Crescent

karuna said:


> "дисочек" should be ok in female speach.



In female spe*e*ch?  What on Earth do you mean? Couldn't men say this, too?


----------



## karuna

Crescent said:


> In female spe*e*ch?  What on Earth do you mean? Couldn't men say this, too?



Maybe, if they are speaking to small children but otherwise it would sound quite strange. Of course, I cannot vouch for Russian but this kind of deminutive is becoming quite popular among Latvian girls (= diskucis  ).


----------

